#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Что это?

## Сергей А

Знакомая подарила. Говорила, что получила на пхове в Харькове от Учителя.
Что означает этот предмет?

----------


## Dmitridorje

Может быть это так называемый "узел Махакалы"?
За точность термина не ручаюсь.

В приложенном файле - интервью с Кармапой Тхайе Дордже, в котором он рассказывает об "узле Махакалы".

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это оберег от несчастных случаев. В каждом узле как в домике пребывает Защитник.

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Это оберег. В Карма Кагью такие многие носят. Ученики Ламы Оле Нидала еще часто носят ленточки со специальными узелками. Соответственно, эти узелки дают защиту Махакала Бернагчена. Могу ошибаться, но кажется в книге Оле "Глубина славянского ума" про это было.

----------

Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это вообще буддисты носят - их плетут, потом Ламы благословляют и их ученики носят. Означает защиту и связь с Учителем.
Я сама такие плести умею  :Smilie:  Типа, похвасталась  :Smilie: 

Есть веревочки с узелком в виде доржде посередине, а есть еще такие отдельные защитники. А мне нравится плести веревку с узелком и с защитником на конце. Получается удобно так, на мой взгляд.

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009), Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Это вообще буддисты носят - их плетут, потом Ламы благословляют и их ученики носят.


Да, точно, вспомнил! Она именно так и рассказывала.
К сожалению, не могу с ней связаться. Она говорила, что какой-то очень уважаемый Учитель проводил этим летом пхову в Харькове и осветил этот узелок. Никто не в курсе, кто этот Учитель?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Да, точно, вспомнил! Она именно так и рассказывала.
> К сожалению, не могу с ней связаться. Она говорила, что какой-то очень уважаемый Учитель проводил этим летом пхову в Харькове и осветил этот узелок. Никто не в курсе, кто этот Учитель?


Пхову проводил Оле Нидал.
Еще один уважаемый учитель, который там присутствовал- это Тхае Дордже, один из Кармап.

----------

Aion (17.11.2009), Tong Po (20.11.2009), Дифо (10.11.2009), Сергей А (09.11.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (10.11.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Вот так вот взяла и подарила. Щедрая душа !

----------

Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Akimi

Это т.н. Защитник - о нем выше сказали.

Пхову проводил Лама Оле 
А Учитель это 17-й Кармапа Тринлей Тхайе Дордже, духовный глава традиции Карма Кагью тибетского буддизма. 

http://www.buddhism.ru/
http://www.karmapa.ru/
www.mantra.ru

----------

Aion (17.11.2009), Сергей А (17.11.2009)

----------

